# Mini Spinning Wheel



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I found this at my local thrift store a few years ago and can't find any markings on it. Anyone know what it is and is used for?

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/...view&current=760684759_photobucket_52214_.jpg

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/...view&current=760684759_photobucket_52216_.jpg

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/...view&current=760684759_photobucket_52213_.jpg

TYIA!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It is a single treadle, and it's not a mini, it's a castle. The parts are on top of each other instead of horizontal to the floor.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

doesn't look like a working wheel to me. no orifice?
don't see a footman either


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

maybe it was as decoration purpose built?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks! I should have noticed it has no orifice.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Actually not all wheels have an orifice. I know I won't explain this clearly, lol, just not good at descriptive explanations, but...
You can have a "hook" at the front of the flyer that the yarn feeds off of and onto the bobbin. You still have hooks back on the flyer to serve their usually function. Probably not the case with this wheel but if you ever find a wheel that will function except for that one detail it could be a fix for the wheel.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

I was in a furniture store a few years ago and they had a little wheel. They wouldn't sell it, said they had it since the 80's and it was for decoration. It had all the working parts and turned.....


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

A couple of other clues that this one's a fake: there's no tensioning mechanism (you can't raise/lower the mother of all to change tension on the flyer); the flyer is ... well, it looks wrong in a bunch of ways - too few hooks, and I don't think the bobbin is separate either; the treadle is also very small and would be uncomfortable.

Cute little thing though.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

frazzlehead said:


> A couple of other clues that this one's a fake: there's no tensioning mechanism (you can't raise/lower the mother of all to change tension on the flyer); the flyer is ... well, it looks wrong in a bunch of ways - too few hooks, and I don't think the bobbin is separate either; the treadle is also very small and would be uncomfortable.
> 
> Cute little thing though.


Thanks for the info! I was wondering how one would use such a small treadle and now I know.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> you know - you are absolutely right - my BlueBonnet Spinning Wheel Fairy Thimble does not have a "traditional orifice- a hole that the fiber feeds through, then onto the bobbin - it has the delta orifice which is really just like a big ol "J" staple on the end of the flyer support arm and the fiber goes through the delta orifice and then onto a hook on the flyer support arm.



Can you post a pic of this? I can't wrap my head around how the yarn wouldn't get all wound up on the flyer.


----------

